

Ask HN: Review Visual Website Optimizer - hassle-free A/B testing tool - paraschopra

I have just launched Visual Website Optimizer, a shiny new tool for increasing website sales and conversions through A/B split and multivariate testing. Using a visual designer, you can easily create different versions of your website/landing page for optimizing your website goals (such as signups, sales, downloads, clicks, newsletter subscriptions, etc). Running the test on a website does not repetitive require making any code changes (or page tagging) to it. My tool fills the gaps left by Google's offering and other commercial split testing tools by dramatically simplifying the conversion rate optimization process for the non-technical users.<p>Please use the invite code "hacker-news" while signing up here http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com<p>Looking forward to healthy dose of feedback, criticism and comments from the community. Thanks! :)<p>PS: Please excuse Basecampish design of the homepage; it is very, very usable and blended quite well to what I am offering
======
paraschopra
Here is the clickable link: <http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/>

Invite code: "hacker-news" (without quotes)

